# 2017 super duty firewall threw hole ???



## neu-rich (Oct 13, 2004)

How and where do you get controller wires threw firewall on a 2017 super duty?? Hooking up western wireharness, have to get controller wire threw firewall... don't really want to drill hole.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The steering shaft goes through the firewall, there is a large rubber boot. 

Truthfully I find that the hardest thing to do in the install


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Always scary drilling a hole as well on a new truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

At least everything was a true Plug and Play on the wiring.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No more plug for a clutch M/C I guess. Chevy used to have a dimple for a drill guide.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

OP, get your drill and bits out and Get-R-Done, it's just a truck, one more tool in your toolbox. Another idea, if you have enough wire, you can pull the kick panel and rocker (step) plastic cover, there's a big wiring harness that runs in a channel under there. You can pull it aside drill down, then bring your new control wires up, and route them back up under the dash to where you want your controller. Close the hole with some RTV.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

You can see the channel in this photo, this is a 2018 with 200 miles on it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

You should see all the holes I drilled in this new truck, ha. No more magnet mount antennas on these Aluminum body's, had to drill the roof for them all. Like I said, dont be nervous about drilling holes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We put magnet mounts on truck, cuz my guy did not want to bolt his light.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> We put magnet mounts on truck, cuz my guy did not want to bolt his light.


What? My comment was that the new 2018 (maybe 17 also) are all Alum. Mag Mount don't stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The new super duty (17) share the same cab from the 2015 F150 and forward

Steel plates above the headliner glued to the roof, strong magnets and no problems. Did his truck 3 years ago.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

What? Was about to spend $200 on a third brake light bracket to mount the strobe...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As far as a roof mount strobe. I'd put a back rack on it. Mount the light to that, and put on some rear facing flood lights. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's how I have it set up on my 17, I don't think magnets will hold my 48 inch Liberty bar


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

extremepusher said:


> What? Was about to spend $200 on a third brake light bracket to mount the strobe...


We took some light gauge steel glued to the roof and strong magnets will go right through the aluminum, I think I have pictures of it on my computer


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh you glued steel up there.. We don't use backracks on any of are trucks.. Magnet mounts to cabs.. Flood lights bolts to beds after we take sides off..


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> We took some light gauge steel glued to the roof and strong magnets will go right through the aluminum, I think I have pictures of it on my computer


No kidding ehh? Wouldn't have thought it would hold. Good to know.


----------



## neu-rich (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok.. all hooked up... but. My headlights flicker and the relays are clicking... everything works prefect... except headlight flicker.. any ideas...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

check your grounds. And its both the truck and plow? Make sure your power feeds are good also.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you have the soft start module?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Also it appears that your truck top headlight is also on and not the bottom one. I would expect neither to be on when the plow lights are on.

My truck has the LED headlight option so I really can't compare.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> The steering shaft goes through the firewall, there is a large rubber boot.
> 
> Truthfully I find that the hardest thing to do in the install


i agree, that and the darn headlight turn signal wire splicing..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> i agree, that and the darn headlight turn signal wire splicing..


Blame it on the NSP's...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Blame it on the NSP's...


How does a ford truck and boss plow wiring have anything to do with an NSP? What ****ty nsp do you work for anyway? I forget you have no life and live on here 4,251 posts smh


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a keyboard wizard comment that once again has nothing to do with the question! They wonder why threads keep getting shut down or people stop posting comes to a point where they need to stop and think!!!!!


----------



## timboy (Oct 8, 2008)

The headlight issue may be caused by the way the headlight adapter harness is plugged in.
Looking at the western headlight harness there are 2 sets of headlight adapter plugs per side,one set has split loom over all of the wire and one set does not.
From the factory (Ford)the upper set of headlight bulbs have gray tape around them,these must be connected to the part of the western harness that have the split loom over them and the lower factory headlight sockets get plugged into the western harness without the loom.

Mismatching the plugs can cause the issue you are having,I have personally seen it twice on new installs this year.

Also as 1olddogtwo asked did you install the soft start module between the B and C harness on your isolation module?


----------



## bristolblue (Dec 2, 2017)

To answer the original question:

There is a Large rubber grommet (About 2-2.5" in diameter) that goes through the firewall on the drivers side. That grommet holds about a 3/4" loom of wires from the factory. If you have upfitter switches it is located just to the left of the box under the hood. From the cab side it is just to the left of the brake pedal a few inches above where the carpet stops. 

I used a dremel to ream a hole in that existing grommet to get the plow and spreader control wires into the cab. Worked great!


----------



## Aluma-duty (Sep 21, 2017)

Also, the DRL wire does not get connected. Just went thru this on my truck. I had gray loom connector plugged into wrong one. Did you also install 69826-1 harness?


----------



## Aluma-duty (Sep 21, 2017)

Hopefully this diagram helps.


----------

